# Nissan GT-R Crashes into a Line of Parked Cars in Moscow [Video]



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

If any more proof was needed that the Nissan GT-R is a tank, this video certainly confirms it.

Shot recently by security cameras in Moscow, watch as a the GT-R (top of the screen) swerves to avoid another car and then plows into a line of parked vehicles, even flipping one of them! And because this is Russia, the first car to suffer the destruction of Godzilla is a Lada.

Watch the video after the jump:

More: *Nissan GT-R Crashes into a Line of Parked Cars in Moscow [Video]* on AutoGuide.com


----------

